

15 Sorting Algorithms in 6 Minutes - swestwood
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPRA0W1kECg

======
barbchavez
COCK Tail Sort is the best! Didn't even know it existed, and I've been coding
for like 10 years now!

Starts at 4:18 in the video. Enjoy!!

------
cmircea
Bogosort is the best.

